# My new Nubian babies



## KLSpoultry (Dec 14, 2008)

well, they're not tiny babies, but they're about 3 months old.  they're my first registered, purebred, full-sized goats and I already love them. The doe is the reddish one and the buck is the black one. I went only planning on taking the doe home, but I just had to have the buck when I saw him. He makes my heart flutter  I just applied for membership to ADGA so I can send their papers in. The doe was named already, her name is Miss Arkansas and I named the buck on the spot, his name is Artemis. I'm hoping they turn on nice enough to show. EXPERTS: let me know what you think of them and be honest, i'm VERY new to goats and want to learn as much as possible.

both were from triplet kiddings and both have spotted family trees to great grandparents


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

they are beautiful......love them all the way around.....congrats   :greengrin: :greengrin:


----------



## Thanatos (Mar 16, 2009)

They are great lookin :thumb: I really like the boys colors.


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

congrats they look awesome :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

They're lovely!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I'm certainly not a Nubian expert but they look just lovely. :thumbup:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

love the boy's roman nose!

They look to have nice straight legs - but they are to scared to be showing themselves off properly right now


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Nice kids!! I looove them!! better lock your barn so i don't come over there and take one!! :ROFL:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

They are so cute!!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

great breed character for sure! that boy has a great roman nose!

and theyre cute.

you might want to try setting them up when theyre settled in. that way we could get a better idea of conformation. :thumb:


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

So cute.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

hubba hubba! Moon spots, floppy ears! TOO adorable!

I love the name Artemis!


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Aww so sweet, and beautiful! Does it matter that she has a cleft in one ear? I don't know much about showing livestock, so that's why I'm asking.


----------



## Pheonix08 (Mar 9, 2008)

Both very cute look a little steep in the rump thou.


----------

